# FIRST BACON SMOKE IN NEW SMOKEHOUSE Q-VIEWS TOO



## tennsmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

OK, time has finally arrived to try my hand at *"mak'n bacon*". This is my 1st attempt having reading hrs upon hrs of post from you fellow members, so on with the show.  Please comment and correct me if I am doing something wrong, thanx,

al













IMG_2201.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






Straight out of the fridge.

These are the pork bellies purchased from my local butcher shop skin removed and trimmed a little. Straight out of the frig after 6 1/2 days dry brine. Will try Pops wet brine next time for comparison.













IMG_2202.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






Getting ready to lay out to form pellicle













IMG_2203.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012


















IMG_2204.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






OK after 2 hrs with fan skin feels somewhat sticky, not too much I think because humidity real high today?













IMG_2206.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






Fry test tasted wonderful, not too salty, thank goodness, if too salty I would soak in cold water for an hr and test fry again.













IMG_2207.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






Now it's 2:30pm and smokehouse is ready for hanging bacon.













smokehouse.jpg



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






The smokehouse I built this summer













IMG_2208.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






The weather is in the 30's today, the Counter top Portable Single Electric Burner, 1000 Watts of Power, Thermostat Controlled Heating Element you see came from Fred's $10.00 for 60-70 deg smoke. Also, in the picture you see the homemade pellet smoker I just made (1st smoke with it) 
for a heavier longer smoke that I will be doing.  I use Todd's AMNPS to do sticks and SS and short smokes.

Also if I was doing a HOT SMOKE I would be using the mailbox mod on the side of the smokehouse.

Why you ask, because when hot smoking with the Northern Tool burner it takes most of the oxygen and the pellet smoker goes out!













IMG_2209.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






The ambient temp from my computer screen.













IMG_2210.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






Homemade hooks for hanging, I already had two of the commerical hangers you will see in later pics.













IMG_2212.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






View media item 184407












IMG_2213.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






Got'm hanging and smoking started














IMG_2215.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






  














IMG_2216.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






  

Temp from my ET73 and the smokehouse temp gage














IMG_2216-a.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






  Really planning on doing approx 12-15 hr smoke but ended doing a 18-19 hr. 

probably too long?

  














IMG_2216-b.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






  














IMG_2216-c.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Dec 11, 2012






  Ready to go in the fridge overnite, never did read any where on the forum if they should be covered or not, maybe someone can help me there.

  

Well that's it for now, will slice some up tomorrow for breakfast and report back with some q-views for needed comments.

  

Like I said in the beginning please comment or make suggestions to produce a better process. I am all ears.

Thanx for looking, until tomorrow,

al


----------



## bkleinsmid (Dec 11, 2012)

My only commit that I wish I was there for the fry test. Good looking bacon.

Brad


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 11, 2012)

That is some nice looking mahogany bacon! Was that a dry cure?


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

I used a dry cure on this one and will use Pops wet one next time, it was *LEM Backwoods Bacon Cure with dry rub*,

thanx for asking,

al


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 11, 2012)

Good thing you have all this meat smoking paraphernalia, bacon from the store will never be good enough after this smoke.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2012)

Great Looking Bacon, Great Smoke House too! I really enjoyed your build thread! I have bellies, shoulder and loin coming out of Pop's Brine this afternoon. This will be my first wet brine bacon, can't wait to try it!


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

WOW lot's of meat there, that's great and good luck on your smoke process,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanx for looking

Al


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2012)

Al, evening.... Hey, the bacon looks good... the smoke house looks like it works great...  And your newly designed smoke generator looks like it works perfectly.....  Did you have to add oil to the pan to get it to fry ??

About the smoking time.... I've smoke bacon for over 36 hours over 6 days....  works for me....  "I love the smell of pitmasters choice in the morning"...  didn't Robert Duvall say that ??

Dave


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Dave thanks for the compliment, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





didn't require any oil, there was plenty fat there. I don't remember Robert Duvall saying, he played in lot's of movies,

thanx again

al


----------



## desertlites (Dec 11, 2012)

Your bacon looks just fine- as with the steps you took in prep and smoke. you can do your fry test Before you set out to form the pellicle that way you just save a step. and as Dave stated, you can add more time and smoke-your tastes will decide on that. Great pics! thanks


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 11, 2012)

good job......How did it taste ???? LOL Like I have to ask..........


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 12, 2012)

* *

*THE FINISHED PRODUCT BELLIE BACON SLICED & READY TO EAT AND I DID*

*












IMG_2206.JPG



 tennsmoker
 Dec 12, 2012





*
*












IMG_2207.JPG



 tennsmoker
 Dec 12, 2012





*
* *

*












IMG_2208.JPG



 tennsmoker
 Dec 12, 2012





 *

Really crispy how I like it...

For the 1st time to make bacon it taste wonderful, brings back memories from childhood here in the south

al


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 12, 2012)

Great Color!!

You'll never buy store bought bacon again


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2012)

Fantastic! I can't wait to get home and fire up the AMNTS tonight for round one on mine!


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanx guys,

and you are right Todd already said that to myself ain't buying no more of the thin un seasoned stuff

al


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 12, 2012)

Dirtsailer,

are you saying that you are firing up AMNTS to start your 1st bacon?

al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2012)

TennSmoker said:


> Dirtsailer,
> 
> are you saying that you are firing up AMNTS to start your 1st bacon?
> 
> al


Yep pulled my pork out of Pop's brine last night (this is my first wet brine bacon, normally do dry cured). Going to run apple and Cherry in my 18" AMNTS that I got from Todd. Planning on 18 + hours over a couple days. The Canadian I am going to cold smoke for 4 hours and then bring it up to 145 IT.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131123/the-bacon-trifecta-q-view#post_898204


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 12, 2012)

Dirtsailer,

That was a great bacon thread on the Trifecta
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 a whole lot bigger project than I want to get into right now. 

I would have to do those one at a time. congrats on that.

All I did was bellie bacon *Cold Smoke for about 18 hrs*, I'll do the cold and hot next time

al


----------



## driedstick (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the view looks great


----------



## humdinger (Dec 13, 2012)

Bacon makes everything better! Nice job Tenn. The color on those bellies after you pulled them from the smoker is awesome! Nice job.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Ed,

always nice to get a compliment from you pro's  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






al


----------

